# Issue getting ssmtp to work



## paschover (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi.

I am trying to send emails via SMTP. I am using Email::Sender::Transport::SMTPS, which internally uses Net::SMTPS. I have installed the mail/ssmtp port by following the steps in http://easyos.net/articles/bsd/freebsd/using_gmail_smtp_to_send_email_in_freebsd. I know that ssmtp works correctly because I receive emails sent with it. The output in verbose mode is:


```
[<-] 220 [my email provider SMTP server] SMTP Server ready April 18, 2018 8:23:43 PM PDT
[->] EHLO [hostname]
[<-] 250 SIZE 53477376
[->] STARTTLS
[<-] 220 Ready to start TLS.
[->] EHLO [hostname]
[<-] 250 SIZE 53477376
[->] AUTH LOGIN
[<-] 334 ...
[->] ...
[<-] 334 ...
[<-] 235 Authentication Successful
[->] MAIL FROM:<me@domain.com>
[<-] 250 Sender <me@domain.com> OK
[->] RCPT TO:<recipient@otherdomain.com>
[<-] 250 Recipient <recipient@otherdomain.com> OK
[->] DATA
[<-] 354 Ok Send data ending with <CRLF>.<CRLF>
[->] Received: by [hostname] (sSMTP sendmail emulation); Thu, 19 Apr 2018 03:23:42 +0000
[->] Date: Thu, 19 Apr 2018 03:23:42 +0000
[->] To: recipient@otherdomain.com
[->] From: me@domain.com
[->] Subject: Test
[->]
[->] This is a test for sending
[->]
[->] .
[<-] 250 Message received
[->] QUIT
[<-] 221 [my email provider SMTP server] closing connection
```

However, when I try to send it with my perl script, Net::SMTPS gives the following debug output:


```
Net::SMTPS>>> Net::SMTPS(0.09)
Net::SMTPS>>>   IO::Socket::IP(0.37)
Net::SMTPS>>>     IO::Socket(1.38)
Net::SMTPS>>>       IO::Handle(1.36)
Net::SMTPS>>>         Exporter(5.72)
Net::SMTPS>>>   Net::SMTP(3.10)
Net::SMTPS>>>     Net::Cmd(3.10)
Net::SMTPS=GLOB(0x808f7ca08)<<< 220 [my email provider SMTP server] SMTP Server ready April 18, 2018 8:56:57 PM PDT
Net::SMTPS=GLOB(0x808f7ca08)>>> EHLO [hostname]
Net::SMTPS=GLOB(0x808f7ca08)<<< 250-[my email provider SMTP server] Hello [hostname] ([my IP address] ([my IP address]))
Net::SMTPS=GLOB(0x808f7ca08)<<< 250-STARTTLS
Net::SMTPS=GLOB(0x808f7ca08)<<< 250 SIZE 53477376
Net::SMTPS=GLOB(0x808f7ca08)>>> STARTTLS
Net::SMTPS=GLOB(0x808f7ca08)<<< 220 Ready to start TLS.
Net::SMTPS=GLOB(0x808f7ca08)>>> EHLO [hostname]
Net::SMTPS=GLOB(0x808f7ca08)<<< 250-[my email provider SMTP server] Hello [hostname] ([my IP address] ([my IP address]))
Net::SMTPS=GLOB(0x808f7ca08)<<< 250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN
Net::SMTPS=GLOB(0x808f7ca08)<<< 250 SIZE 53477376
failed AUTH: [my email provider SMTP server] Hello [hostname] ([my IP address] ([my IP address]))
AUTH LOGIN PLAIN
SIZE 53477376
```

It seems like when in the perl script, it's not using ssmtp but maybe sendmail? I realiae this might belong in another forum, if so please let me know.

Thanks,
Marc.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2018)

paschover said:


> it's not using ssmtp but maybe sendmail


It's not. You can tell the difference by looking at the banner:

```
220 molly.dicelan.home ESMTP Sendmail 8.15.2/8.15.2; Thu, 19 Apr 2018 08:38:57 +0200 (CEST)
```

The issue seems to be the authentication method that's used.


----------

